
Ask HN: Which areas in computer science are useful for space research? - darkmouth
I am looking for a thesis topic and my goal is to work in space exploration and research eventually. What areas of CS is valuable to space researchers?<p>I know they&#x27;d prefer physicists with programming skills instead of computer scientists with basic knowledge of physics, but still I want to maximize my chances.
======
jcr
Now that is an interesting question... And unfortunately, I'm totally
unqualified to even attempt answering it. Finding CS folks in space research
is less difficult than sighting bigfoot, but they are still a fairly rare
breed.

Your best bet is contacting folks at NASA, JPL, and possibly SpaceX, then
asking them directly. NASA is especially keen on promoting education geared
towards space research, and of course, they'd know the answers to your
questions.

One fun thing you might want to try is tweeting one of the astronauts
currently on the ISS. They often answer education-related questions.

Good luck!

[http://www.nasa.gov/offices/education/about/](http://www.nasa.gov/offices/education/about/)

[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/)

------
walrus01
Anything related to delay tolerant networking / store-and-forward.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delay-
tolerant_networking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delay-tolerant_networking)

[http://ipnsig.org/](http://ipnsig.org/)

